# Crockpot-pureeing beans



## musiclvr56 (Nov 25, 2016)

I am a beginner cook and make a vegetarian minestrome soup-use water, not broth. I don't like the taste of beans but just read you can puree them. How do I do this? Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2016)

Just put them in a food processor or blender and go.  Pureeing beans will make then into a smooth paste but you will still be able to taste them.


----------



## musiclvr56 (Nov 25, 2016)

Edited post: I am a beginner cook and make a vegetarian minestrome soup in a crockpot-beans, diced tomatoes, kale, carrots, onions, spices and I put water on the top I have been using canned kidney beans which I don't love, but want to continue to use them- just read you can puree them. How do I do this? If I put the beans in a blender is the liquid in the can enough or will I need water?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2016)

The liquid in the can should be enough. If it's not you can add more.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 27, 2016)

If your using a specific amount of water in the soup, just ladle some out of the soup into the blender with the beans , then dump it all back into the soup after blended.  This way the proportions won't change.  

That being said, the blended beans will add a thickness to the soup, so you may need to add a little extra water to the recipe to get the consistency you are looking for.

Sometimes soups with just water taste a little empty to me, so I add a vegetable bouillon, or vegetable broth in place of the water for a fuller taste.

If your dietary rules allow, a sprinkle of parmesan at the end when eating will also fill up the flavor, or , sometimes i even blend a little parmesan up with the beans  so the entire broth is infused with the parmesan taste  ( or just toss a parmesan rind in the soup as its cooking).


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 27, 2016)

Also, nothing wrong with using kidney beans, but when you puree them, they can make like a weird purplish color which doesn't affect the taste at all.  usually, Ill use the kidney beans whole, but when I puree a bean I go with a white bean. ( strictly cosmetic).


----------

